# Lotus Notes Datenbank in Java anmelden



## Mr.PlugIn (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leutz!


Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine Lotus Notes Datenbank in Java anmelden!

Wär super wenn jemand den Quellcode von der Klasse hätte! Im Netz nichts gefunden was ich brauch kann!


Es muss möglich sein das ich die Datenbank aufrufe, darstelle und verändern kann und das sie dann auch in der aufgerufenen Datenbank  gespeichert wird! Das anzeigen wär schomma geil!




MFG









PS: Hoffen wir mal jetzt im richtigen Forum gepostet*G*


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Jan 2007)

Also zuerst kommts mal drauf an wo die Datenbank lieg. Wenn die DB lokal ist brauchst du die Notes.jar (findest du im Notes oder im Notes/Data Ordner). Wenn die DB Remote liegt brauchst du die NCSO.jar, müsste im Domino Designer dabei sein.

Dann ist die Notes JDBC API deprecated und wird seid längerem nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, deshalb die Notes-API verwenden.

Zwei gute Tutorial:

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/lotus/library/ls-Java_access_pt1/index.html

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/lotus/library/ls-Java_access_2/index.html

Da ist alles erklärt was du brauchst!

*edit*
Ich lass es mal in diesem Forum da es ja mit Datenbanken zu tun hat


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Also testen wollten wir das hier erstmal Local!

Am ende muss ich ein Plugin fertig haben welches auf eine Lotus Notes Datenbank zugreift die irgendwo auf einem Server liegt, das mehrere Mitarbeiter drauf zugreifen können!


Kay ich schau mir die Links mal an! Hoffe das bringt mich weiter! Langsam verzweifel ich:-(


EDIT: Die Domino Java API, gibbet die irgendwo als PDF?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Jan 2007)

Nein, es gibt keine API-Doc für das Drecksding. Hab mich auch schon damit rumgequält. Domino Designer hat so einen Dokumentationskrüppel für das Ding, ist aber imho absolut untauglich.
Probieren, probieren, probieren!
Wo hängste denn? Hab recht viel mit der API gemacht, aber wenn ich dein Problem nicht kenn kann ich dir net helfen


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo!


Also da stehe ich noch ganz am Anfang! Bin grade in som 3 Monatigen Projekt!


Wir sollen eine Lotus Notes Datenbank per Java auslesen! Sie grafisch mit GEF darstellen, bissl bearbeiten können und speichern!


Mein Problem ist grade die Datenbank anzusprechen! Gibt es dazu keine fertige Klasse die ich einfach einfüge wie man das mit dem Zugriff auf SQL DBKs macht?


Habe grade in dem Tutorial gelesen das ich Lotus Notes auch am PC anmelden muss! JDBC! Weiterhin stand da das ich dazu was installieren muss

Lotus-Domino-JDBC-Treiber ((lddj11.exe, 2 MByte).


Ich google schon die ganze zeit aber alle Links sind off oder seiten gehen net!  Den hast du nicht zufällig ne?


MFG


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Jan 2007)

Nochmal: Die Notes JDBC API wird seid Ewigkeiten nichtmehr entwickelt, glaub seid Java 1.1 schon nichtmehr. Deshalb wirst du 
1) nichts finden
2) die letzte Version der API wohl nicht mit aktuellen Domino Servern zum laufen bringen

IBM sag: Benutz die Notes.jar/NCSO.jar. Der Artikel auf IBM beschreibt doch ganz genau was man tun muss. Und damit bekommt ihr auch Zugriff (Voraussetzung ist das der DIIOP-Dienst aufm Dominoserver läuft) auf alle Datenbanken.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (30. Jan 2007)

Hu!


Alles klar!

Ich versuche das heute mal im Laufe des Tages! Ich denke das probleme auftreten! Ich melde mich dann nochmals!

Das einzige Problem ist wir noch garkeinen Server haben! Nur 2 PCs hier im Netzwerk wo ich und mein Kollege sowas auf die Beine stellen sollen!

Hier auf dem Rechner ist: Domino Admin 7 / Domino Designer 7 und Lotus Notes 7 installiert


Danke bis hierhin





PS: Wir bekommen die Tage dieses Buch: http://www.springerlink.com/content/r18716m754h01525/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (31. Jan 2007)

soweit ich weiß, braucht man ab domino7 nur noch die notes.jar, egal ob du remote auf nen server zugreift oder lokal auf ne notes-installation. ich selber hab mich vor einer weile damit beschäftigt, unter anderem auch ein buch gelesen ("Java unter Lotus Domino" von Thomas Ekert) und ne art browser gebastelt, mit dem man sich die datenbanken und darunter dokumente und items anschauen kann. ich glaub aber, mit dem teil gabs noch irgendwelche probleme (war nur mal zum rumprobieren, bevor ich an die eigentliche aufgabenstellung rangegangen bin).


----------

